# Mozart's first opera (11 years old): Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

This is the first opera of Mozart. He composed it when he was 11 years old.

How do you rate it?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, Sir Neville Marriner made a lovely recording .


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I didn't know this opera and only listened to the first 20 minutes of it. Based on what I've heard, I think that it's an impressive feat for the young Mozart to write this work, yet in my view this is far from the sublime heights that he would reach in his mature works. Not bad, but I wouldn't care if I didn't listen to this again. I marked "Not so good and not so bad" - in terms of how much I enjoy it, it's a 5.5 out of 10.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Xisten267 said:


> I didn't know this opera and only listened to the first 20 minutes of it. Based on what I've heard, I think that it's an impressive feat for the young Mozart to write this work, yet in my view this is far from the sublime heights that he would reach in his mature works. Not bad, but I wouldn't care if I didn't listen to this again. I marked "Not so good and not so bad" - in terms of how much I enjoy it, it's a 5.5 out of 10.


Thanks, but it's a bit superficial to judge an entire opera by only the first 20 minutes.

You missed the final aria after 1:16:00 with the three singers and the orchestra harmonized between each others and the series of climaxes contained.

You also missed the aria at 00:55:50 with a brilliant and expressive interepretation.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Kute. Btw, the "lion guy" (appearing at 15:20 in the video you posted) oddly reminds me of the Papageno from this performance of Die Zauberflöte:








www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnBo8yLzZkE&t=14m

Also btw, Die Schuldigkeit des Ersten Gebots is actually a collaborative 3-part work, written by three different composers serving under the Salzburg archbishop at the time; Mozart, Adlgasser, Haydn, each taking one part. One thing I miss about this work is that the part by Haydn is now lost. Thankfully, his part for Der Kampf der Buße und Bekehrung (another collaborative 3-part work, composed the following year) with its dark, eerie-sounding harmonies, has survived and been recorded.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> Kute. Btw, the "lion guy" (appearing at 15:20 in the video you posted) oddly reminds me of the Papageno from this performance of Die Zauberflöte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only the part written by Haydn is lost, but also the one written by Adlgasser. So, can we say that what I posted here above is entirely of Mozart?


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

based on his age this is extraordinary



snaptube vidmate​


----------

